# thinking of getting a savannah F7 kitten and want your help



## suksuka (May 27, 2019)

Hello all, i am new to your forum.
I already live with a ~3 years old siamese cat and i am thinking of getting another kitten.
The breed that has really caught my attention is savannah. 
My only concern is if the wild nature (even low percentage of wild genes since F7 it's a late generation) would be a problem for my cat.
He is active from time to time and likes to play with some toys but in general he is pretty chill and likes to sit on my lap most of the time. Though most of the times if i try to initiate some playing (me rubbing his back legs) he will play along by kicking me and giving me small sweet bites. Just there are times that he is pretty bored and when playing with some of his games he will walk very chill to catch them and not run.
Do you think that the energy of the savannah F7 kitten would be a bad match?
Does anyone have any similar experience that would like to share?
Thank you all for taking the time to read it.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I would not recommend a Savannah to someone who didn't already have experience in highly active foreign breeds, they're a lot of work and it'd be a bit of a baptism of fire for you!


----------



## suksuka (May 27, 2019)

Hey, thanks for your reply.
i can see your point but someone should start from somewhere if they have never had these type of cats before.
Btw that's why i choose F7 gen so it won't be as wild and active as the earlier generations.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Personally I don’t agree with the ethics of crossing wild cats with domestics.

If it’s the wild look you like maybe look into Egyptian Maus or Ocicats. 
Oci’s are wild looks, tame purrrsonality


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

suksuka said:


> someone should start from somewhere if they have never had these type of cats before.


Yes, they start with less wild types and gradually build up. Spotty has given some excellent suggestions of high energy foreign breeds that will ease you in


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney is a Savannah F6 cross - his mum was a pedigree but Barney is obviously not. He looks like his mum and has all the traits of a Savannah. For us it has been a baptism of fire as @Rufus15 describes. Barney has endless energy and loves to climb and play. He has conquered every mountain in our house - tops of kitchen cupboards, paintings / mirrors on the wall, curtain poles. staircase banisters, wardrobes - it seems impossible but he can jump around 4 to 5 foot at only 6 months. And all of those things are now scratched to hell....we have had to take our curtains down and bought new ones ready to put it when / if he calms down. He tightropes across the TV top several times a day!

On the positive side though, he is extremely affectionate, loves cuddles and tummy tickles. Barney loves to play games and jump for toys. He follows me round the house, likes to play with water and plays fetch with toys. He is very much dog like really


----------



## Ade M (Jul 18, 2019)

A lot of advice from people who DONT have a Savannah cat.

No they are not wild.
A F7 doesnt mean its 7 generations away from a Serval. It can be much more than that.
The Savannah has come a looooong way from the earlier examples of wild cats, and most modern F7's are just normal cats with a twist.
Yes they are loyal, they are very much in your face all the time, and just love to be around your neck. Very agile and inquisitive.
My first F7 Savannah, I had to replace all the window handles with lockable ones. You cant leave the front door unlocked - they will be pulling that door open and get out.
Just like any cat in the world, you will find some that are good and bad. The breed has very little to do with it.

.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ade M said:


> *The breed has very little to do with it.*
> 
> .


Not sure I agree with that.... I cat sit and visit hundreds of different cats a year both pedigree and moggy and the Savannah's I visit are a whole different level!!! Stunning cats but incredibly powerful with energy and intelligence I have never come across in any other breed


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ade M said:


> A lot of advice from people who DONT have a Savannah ca


One of the posters has a Savannah cross. The others are well versed in various breeds.



Ade M said:


> Just like any cat in the world, you will find some that are good and bad. The breed has very little to do with it.


Breed has everything to do with it. Breeds vary hugely in personality and traits, as well as energy and care need.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ade M said:


> A lot of advice from people who DONT have a Savannah cat.


Excuse me?!!!

Exhibit A:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So what is an F7 then, if it's not 7 generations away from a wild cat?????????


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Excuse me?!!!
> 
> Exhibit A:
> View attachment 410458


BBC, let's have a few photos of Barney swinging from the curtains, banister and furniture please
I'm suffering from withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Ade M (Jul 18, 2019)

carly87 said:


> So what is an F7 then, if it's not 7 generations away from a wild cat?????????


When savannah - savannah is bred, which is what most breeders do.
mating:
F5 to F7 produces and F6
F6 bred to F9 produces F7
Thus, there is 2 generation away from its original Filial. but still classed as an F7. But the Serval genes have been so watered down they are barely represented.
Buying an F7you are buying a cat with fractions of a percentage of serval genes, not a cat that is 7 generations away from a serval.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ade M said:


> When savannah - savannah is bred, which is what most breeders do.
> mating:
> F5 to F7 produces and F6
> F6 bred to F9 produces F7
> ...


This page seems to disagree with you:



> *The 'F' in the Savannah cat generations stands for filial, not foundation and F1, F2, etc. shows how many generations from the serval.*





> The numbers, subscripts or not, stand for how many generations away from the original outcross (in this case the serval) any particular cat may be. F1 is obviously the son or daughter of a serval when talking about Savannahs. F2 is the grandson or granddaughter, and F3 is a great-grandson or great-granddaughter and so on.












https://savannahcatassociation.org/explain-savannah-cat-f1-f2-f3/


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> BBC, let's have a few photos of Barney swinging from the curtains, banister and furniture please
> I'm suffering from withdrawal symptoms


"Who? Me??"


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> "Who? Me??"
> View attachment 410491


I've had a brilliant idea BBC. You're already walking Barney on a harness; get him jogging with you. That should tire him out a bit! No more zombie BBC:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> I've had a brilliant idea BBC. You're already walking Barney on a harness; get him jogging with you. That should tire him out a bit! No more zombie BBC:Hilarious


We play chase round the house. He runs away and I find him and tag him. Then I run off and he jumps up at me and tags me. Then I chase him etc.....

He ends up gasping for air, me sweating. But he STILL gets up through the night!!!

I've had him in the garden all night chasing bird and flies while I did some tidying up. He's flat out now - lets see if it lasts.... :Wacky


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The rest of the internet disagrees with you, but there you are...


----------



## Ade M (Jul 18, 2019)

What a fantastic forum.....
NOT one of you can answer a post correctly. There is no meaningful answer to my posts so far. 
I wonder if English is maybe your 2nd language as many don't seem to understand the language.
Brilliant...ha ha ha.

Keep on banging away with nonsense.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ade M said:


> A lot of advice from people who DONT have a Savannah cat.





BarneyBobCat said:


> Excuse me?!!!
> 
> Exhibit A:


Sorry, who doesn't understand what ?? Are you even reading the replies ?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> We play chase round the house. He runs away and I find him and tag him. Then I run off and he jumps up at me and tags me. Then I chase him etc.....
> 
> He ends up gasping for air, me sweating. But he STILL gets up through the night!!!
> 
> I've had him in the garden all night chasing bird and flies while I did some tidying up. He's flat out now - lets see if it lasts.... :Wacky


BBC did your baby sleep through the night?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ade M said:


> What a fantastic forum.....
> NOT one of you can answer a post correctly. There is no meaningful answer to my posts so far.
> I wonder if English is maybe your 2nd language as many don't seem to understand the language.
> Brilliant...ha ha ha.
> ...


Not answering in the way you demand does not make answers incorrect.

There's certainly some nonsense on this thread, but it's not coming from established members...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a healthy bit of nonsense, especially if it diffuses a tense situation, and when did "established members" become a thing?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Nothing wrong with a healthy bit of nonsense, especially if it diffuses a tense situation, and when did "established members" become a thing?


Clearly it was a reference to longterm members i.e. everyone that had been posting on the thread


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Ade M said:


> Buying an F7you are buying a cat with fractions of a percentage of serval genes, not a cat that is 7 generations away from a serval.


Outcrossing in any breed works the same way 
However, not everyone mates back to non SBT, so you *may* be getting 7 generations away from foundation and *may not *depending on the pedigree.

Since you're apparently experienced in the breed, how many Savannah's do you have? Just out of interest 

The OP's not been back in over a month so unlikely to return


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lets not forget schools are out now
colleges/unis have been out for a few weeks
its time for termless fun


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> BBC did your baby sleep through the night?


Did he heck. Woke me up at 2am wanting a cuddle. 3am he was in the en suite sink batting my tooth brush round. 4am he brought a toy octopus to play with....


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ade M said:


> What a fantastic forum.....
> NOT one of you can answer a post correctly. There is no meaningful answer to my posts so far.
> I wonder if English is maybe your 2nd language as many don't seem to understand the language.
> Brilliant...ha ha ha.
> ...


You sir are a nincompoop.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this now. I hope the OP @suksuka has gained some insight into the breed they have chosen


----------

